# to get interested in something



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know how I can express that because of something, I got intererested in something.

As in:

"After watching many Kaurismäki films, I got interested in Finland."

My Finnish is "Kaurismäen leffaan jälkeen innostunut minua Suomea." or "Kaurismäen leffa johti minut Suomeen." I am positive that mine is pretty bad, but I would like to appreciate the correct Finnish.


----------



## Hakro

"Katsottuani monta Kaurismäen filmiä kiinnostuin Suomesta."

Grammatically a bit easier: "Kun olin katsonut monta Kaurismäen filmiä, kiinnostuin Suomesta."


----------



## sakvaka

Another, slightly more informal and perhaps less elegant alternative: _Monen Kaurismäen leffan jälkeen aloin kiinnostua Suomesta._

_Alkaa kiinnostua_ may be better for it suggests that the getting interested didn't happen all of a sudden but over a longer period.


----------



## Gavril

Would _Suomi __alkoi kiinnostaa minua _also be acceptable in this case? (I don't recall whether inanimate objects can "kiinnostaa" a person or not.)


----------

